

Extreme Power of Black Hole Revealed in Chandra/Hubble composite photo - ck2
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/chandra/multimedia/extreme-black-hole-power.html

======
gus_massa
> _Shock fronts - akin to sonic booms - caused by the expanding cavities and
> the release of energy by sound waves reverberating through the hot gas
> provide a source of heat that prevents most of the gas from cooling and
> forming new stars._

OK, it’s not perfect vacuum, so there is a very cold and very thin gas, so it
can transmit sound. It is theoretically correct, but nevertheless I feel it’s
very strange to read about sound in the middle of the space.

------
ck2
Event horizon or not, still impressive.

